# Salaries in Telecom



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,

I hold a bachelor degree of electronic engineering & I have just completed my MBA. I have 12 years of experience in IT & Telecommunications in reputable multinational companies in Egypt. I was offered a sales job (Senior manager or director level) in a mobile operator in Dubai & I'm currently waiting for them to send me an offer. Any ideas on how much I should expect? 

On a separate note, I know that everything related to lifestyle in Dubai is subjective. But i was wondering how much it would cost me to live a pleasant posh life. I'm not talking about driving a ferrari off course  Just a nice 1 bedroom house in nice location, a nice car (bmw 5 series) and maybe going out once or twice a week to have dinner in nice restaurants. 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

mega156 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hold a bachelor degree of electronic engineering & I have just completed my MBA. I have 12 years of experience in IT & Telecommunications in reputable multinational companies in Egypt. I was offered a sales job (Senior manager or director level) in a mobile operator in Dubai & I'm currently waiting for them to send me an offer. Any ideas on how much I should expect?
> 
> ...


a nice one bedroom - 150,000 - 175,000 dhs / yr 
BMW 5 series (basic model) - 70,000 dhs / yr (own, not rent, financed over 4 years)
2 fine dinning meals per week - 100,000 dhs / yr (for 2 guests, if dining alone 50k)
entertainment (day trips, regular meals, shopping, misc) 100,000 dhs / yr
utilities (phone, cable, net, power, etc) 30,000 / yr

subtotal - 475,000 or $130,000 per year without saving

Of course these are all subjective and actual results may vary


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

^^^^ What nite said mega ^^^^

if you get an AED40,000+ a month package (which you'll spend in the lifestyle you require), then I'd be surprised, Etisalat pay around 30-35 all in for Senior Manager, I'd guess Du are similar.

Good luck.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I work in the Telecom sector and it depends what kind of role you do and which company you work for. 

If you earn more than 40K then you should be fine and also depends on your situation if you are single or married


----------



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you very much for your insights. I'm 35 years old, married and expecting a baby in 3 months. The position should be offering is a director level


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mega156 said:


> Thank you very much for your insights. I'm 35 years old, married and expecting a baby in 3 months. The position should be offering is a director level


So you're pregnant, due in 3 months and are expecting someone to offer you a job at Director level ? What exactly is 'Director level' ? A title that anyone can make up is meaningless. 

Good luck with that. 

Or have I misunderstood your expectations?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I believe the average of director level in Telco should be 45k-60k all in depending on the role. Anything lower is a bad offer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mega156 said:


> Thank you very much for your insights. I'm 35 years old, married and expecting a baby in 3 months. The position should be offering is a director level


Does your potential company know you're pregnant and due in 3 months? If so fair play to you, if not then I reckon they'll pull the offer when they find out.

For a senior role i wouldn't employ a woman who's about to give birth. I just wouldn't, reason being I might get 6-8 weeks work from day one, then 2-3 months off, then start again.

So basically nothing really gets done in the first 6 month.


----------



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

You got me wrong guys  I meant my wife and I are expecting a baby in 3 months... The position they offered is a director level so I'll stick to your guidelines


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mega156 said:


> You got me wrong guys  I meant my wife and I are expecting a baby in 3 months... The position they offered is a director level so I'll stick to your guidelines


Ah, OK, I was confused and it is our weekend here.

Good luck.


----------



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

I heard that they have different grades for the director, do you have any idea about that? Also, what is the maximum negotiable percentage?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> So you're pregnant, due in 3 months


He clearly said that he's a (telecom) engineer, so where did you get that idea that he's a woman?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Byja said:


> He clearly said that he's a (telecom) engineer, so where did you get that idea that he's a woman?


Now, I might also have fallen into the trap of mis-interpreting....... 

but your reply...... surely you are not assuming he's a man because he is a (telecom) engineer?? Do we not have female engineers in the world (telecom or otherwise)?? 

That's a bit sexist isn't it?? 

I re-read his posts, he say's 'I' and not 'he', the only time he clarifies that he is in fact a he, is when he says it is his wife who is pregnant!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Tackledummy said:


> but your reply...... surely you are not assuming he's a man because he is a (telecom) engineer?? Do we not have female engineers in the world (telecom or otherwise)??
> 
> That's a bit sexist isn't it??


Red is the color of sarcasm on this forum.

Still, as a telco engineer, based on my experience and contacts ratio is approx 85-15 to 90-10 somewhere.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Byja said:


> Red is the color of sarcasm on this forum.


Ah, that'll be my color-blindness kicking in again! (is that a normal forum convention, for red to indicate sarcasm??) still I'm glad you took my reply in the spirit it was intended.......


----------



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

Edino said:


> I believe the average of director level in Telco should be 45k-60k all in depending on the role. Anything lower is a bad offer.



Offer received, it's a sales director level, salary 44K (including accommodation & transportation) + monthly commission based on target achievement ( The exact value is not mentioned on the contract) and No annual bonus.

Is this good or bad?


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

mega156 said:


> Offer received, it's a sales director level, salary 44K (including accommodation & transportation) + monthly commission based on target achievement ( The exact value is not mentioned on the contract) and No annual bonus.
> 
> Is this good or bad?


it's terrible, tell him you want at least twice that or he can take the job and shove it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

nite said:


> it's terrible, tell him you want at least twice that or he can take the job and shove it where the sun don't shine!


really !? i just need to highlight that the salary is mentioned as follows on the contract

Base salary: 28,000 + commission (no value nor percentage is written for the commission)
Accom: 13,000
Transportation:2,900 

Do you still think its bad !? Also, what should i be expecting?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

what level is that? Are you sure this director role?


----------



## soniyap19 (Feb 26, 2015)

nite said:


> a nice one bedroom - 150,000 - 175,000 dhs / yr
> BMW 5 series (basic model) - 70,000 dhs / yr (own, not rent, financed over 4 years)
> 2 fine dinning meals per week - 100,000 dhs / yr (for 2 guests, if dining alone 50k)
> entertainment (day trips, regular meals, shopping, misc) 100,000 dhs / yr
> ...



Is this only for Bachelour or also there is something for diploma holders...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mega156 said:


> really !? i just need to highlight that the salary is mentioned as follows on the contract
> 
> Base salary: 28,000 + commission (no value nor percentage is written for the commission)
> Accom: 13,000
> ...


With the lifestyle you want you'll be spending 40k of that a month. Only you can decide if it's worth it.


----------



## mega156 (Feb 18, 2015)

telecompro said:


> what level is that? Are you sure this director role?


Yes, grade 17... How much do you think is reasonable ? The last time I went to dubai was more than 6 years ago and I'm sure the cost of living quadrupled, and I don want to be on a tight budget


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

mega156 said:


> Yes, grade 17... How much do you think is reasonable ? The last time I went to dubai was more than 6 years ago and I'm sure the cost of living quadrupled, and I don want to be on a tight budget


Are joinig etisalat as an FTE (full time employee) or a PTE (part time employee ) as an outsource?
this could make a difference, as in PTE , you will not enjoy many of etisalat benefites.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you coming with no Debts or other payments owed in other places? That is the key question. You also need to get clarification on the commission. If it isn't clear in the contract then I wouldn't even consider or hope to see any of it. I have constantly heard about "bonuses" at my work and have never seen one or heard of someone getting one in the past 3 years... Carrot and the stick.


----------

